# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى طلبات : ألغاء الوضع التجريبي

## halp2

‏ السلام عليكم انا جهازيchildpad an7dg3 اندوريد اليو اس بي اتكسر مني وقلي تم تشغيل الوضع التجريبي لألغاء الوضع التجريبي وصل الجهاز بالحاسب الالي واليو اس بي بتاعه مكسور ارجوا منكم اي طريقه لالغاء هذا الوضع وشكرا

----------

